# Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht



## Atothedrian (6. November 2013)

*Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht*

Moinmoin,

ich bräuche Mal ein paar Vorschläge für gute LAN Spiele bzw. heut zutage eher übers Internet als alle in einem Raum auf der LAN 

Ich und meine Kollegen spielen eigentlich sehr viel CnC und die gesuchten Spiele sollten sich auch in dem Bereich abspielen. SC2 find ich zwar klasse stößt bei meinen mitspielern auf wenig Gegenliebe. Somit suche ich ein gute Strategie Spiele zum gemeinsamen daddeln. CO-Op Spiele mit Tower-Defence oder ähnlich gehen auch.

Alles darf dabei sein: Alte Spiele, aktuelle Spiele oder Spiele die schon angekündigt aber noch in der Entwicklung sind.
Auf ein paar Vorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Exey (6. November 2013)

*AW: Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht*

Ich spiele auch viel C&C Zero Hour über Tunngle und würde jedem Ground Control 2 empfehlen (nicht 1!). War leider nicht sonderlich erfolgreich. Es hat unter anderem COOP Modus für die Missionen.
 Falls du spontan dran kommst unbedingt mal im Multiplayer testen.

Die beiden "Schlacht um Mittelerde" kommen eigentlich auch gut bei C&C Spielern an.


----------



## Rolk (6. November 2013)

*AW: Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht*

Bei klassischen Lans stehen bei mir Supreme Commander Forged Alliance und Sins of a Solar Empire Rebellion ganz oben auf der Liste für Strategiespiele. Dawn of War würde ich auch empfehlen. Company of Heroes ist auch sehr gut, aber das können wiederum meine Kollegen nicht leiden.


----------



## Blizzard0815 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht*

Warcraft III und Age of Empires 2 mag eigentlich jeder.


----------



## ImNEW (6. November 2013)

*AW: Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht*



Rolk schrieb:


> Bei klassischen Lans stehen bei mir Supreme Commander Forged Alliance und Sins of a Solar Empire Rebellion ganz oben auf der Liste für Strategiespiele. Dawn of War würde ich auch empfehlen. Company of Heroes ist auch sehr gut, aber das können wiederum meine Kollegen nicht leiden.


 
SupCom ist wirklich gut. Aber nur der 1. Teil. SOASE macht mit ein paar guten Mods erst wirklich viel Spaß.


----------



## JPW (6. November 2013)

*AW: Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht*

Wenn es 4 Spieler sind:
Borderlands 1 und 2
Magicka
Monaco

Terraria oder Minecraft sind auch einfach genial.


----------



## Minaxo (6. November 2013)

Orcs must die 1/2, allerdings nur 2 Spieler Co-Op tower defence style. 

CoH ist meiner Meinung nach das beste Strategie Game und hat gute Mods.


----------



## FSPower (6. November 2013)

*AW: Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht*

Wenns wie C&C sein soll dann würde ich Schlacht um Mittelerde empfehlen. Wenns um Coop geht und ihr nicht mehr als 4 Spieler seid, dann sind die beiden Borderlands Teile genial!


----------



## Atothedrian (8. November 2013)

*AW: Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht*

Vielen Dank.

AoE2 und Schlacht um Mittelerde sind echt mal wieder ne Idee 
Und nein WC3 mag leider auch nicht jeder, da hab ich auch einen ausreißer in der Gruppe


----------



## Knäcke (8. November 2013)

*AW: Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht*

Sind schon viele Spiele vorgesclagen worden, die ich auch genannt hätte.

Werfe noch gta2 in den Raum. Finde ich immer noch sehr spaßig. Gerade im Multiplayer.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (11. November 2013)

*AW: Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht*

Werfe mal noch World in Conflict in die Runde eines der besten Mehrspielerstrategiespiele überhaupt ist. Für mich immer noch eines der größten Rätsel der Spielegeschichte das das Game so schnell weg vom Fenster war.


----------



## Herzblut00 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht*

Leauge of Legends, 5 gegen 5  wie Dota


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde sagen League of Legends umd dota sind spiele die machen ohne Übung kaum Spaß es sei denn alle sind genauso schlecht


----------



## MaxRink (2. Dezember 2013)

EVE Online


----------



## montecuma (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht*

Sanctum 2 ist momentan für $1 im humblebundle zu haben.

Wobei man sagen muss der BTA Preis ist grade leidgleich bei ca. $4.30 und da sind wirklich einige super Titel für enthalten. Tut fast weh  dort nicht zuzugreifen


----------



## Atothedrian (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht*

Bei RPG Beis ich bei meinen Kollegen leider auch fast auf Granit 
Sind jetzt bei AoE2 HD und CoH.

*Still hoping for a new CnC*


----------



## Rasha (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht*

Diablo 2 is auf Lans lustig ^^

UT 2k4 (wird ja immer noch auch im Internet gespielt)
AoE 1 un 2 natürlich
Empire Earth
C&C sowieso
Trackmania
Flatout 2
GTA 2/4
The Ship (offenbar neueres Spiel, nie gespielt, aber auf LANs wurds immer von vielen gesuchtet)


----------



## A1ienWut (8. Januar 2014)

Hi,


Via Emulator:  Smash Brothers ( n64 version )

Warcraft 3 TFT ( custom maps ) läuft ohne install.

Blur ( auch mit Controller )

Half life 2 Deathmatch

Unreal Tournament 

Für zwei: Splinter Cell


( sind mal ein paar Exoten )


----------



## Gwiel (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht*

Ich grab hier mal n bisschen älteren Thread wieder aus, und zwar grade zu dem them AoE2 auf LANs:

- originale Version von 1999: kein DRM, der ein oder andere hat noch ne CD rumfahren, das wäre kein problem: ich bin aber schon oft auf das Problem gestoßen, dass entweder die Grafik vollkommen fürn A**** war, sprich statt normalem Bild hat sich ein rosa Schleier drüber gelegt gehabt, oder man kann nicht in das eröffnete Spiel eintreten

- HD-Version von Steam...hier gibt sich das Problem mit dem Spiel beitreten von selbst  Problem hier: ich hab bisher noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, das ganze wirklich LAN, also komplett offline zu realisieren (gibt zwar einige fragwürdige Anleitungen im Internet, aber die beziehen sich meistens auf die nicht mehr aktuelle Version 3.9)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie man eines der Probleme (eigentlich egal mit welcher Version) umgehen kann?

LG,
Gwiel


----------



## GeneralGonzo (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht*

Act of War oder R.U.S.E. - beide von Eugen Systems, sind klasse MP Echtzeitstrategietitel. Vor allem Ersteres kann sich locker mit C&C Generals messen und sieht viel besser aus!


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für LAN Spiele gesucht*

Das Farbproblem bei der Originalversion liegt meist am Explorer ab Windows 7, wenn man den vor dem Starten exekutiert, wird das Spiel vernünftig dargestellt. Alternativ den Userpatch 1.2 installieren


----------

